# DE or VA beach for tautog fishing!!!



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

thinkin of hitting 1 of these headboats this weekend to fish for tautogs, seabas, blues...
cant do it in md cause decembers is off-season for togs there. so i have to go out of state (md is where im from) to fish for togs. so which area between the 2 at this time is the best place to fish for them. thinkin either going on the headboat out of lewes,de (fisherman wharf) or
the 1 out of va-beach (rudee).:fishing:


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

I went out on a headboat from Lewes last weekend. There were no tog caught on the boat. Lots of seabass and blues but no tog. I was told by one of the mates that they are still closer inshore.


----------



## Desperado (Mar 12, 2007)

Just checked the Morning Star (OC, Md) website. According to their fishing report, they had some tog-only trips scheduled for Nov 28/29. Wish I had noticed it before. Wonder if any P&S went. 

Their report also says they will be fishing for sea bass Nov 30, & Dec 1, 2, & 3.


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

I went, the tog were chewing real nice.
Caught my limit and tagged a 
bunch and gave some away to others.


----------



## sam843 (Mar 11, 2006)

Talapia said:


> I went, the tog were chewing real nice.
> Caught my limit and tagged a
> bunch and gave some away to others.


Henry is so generous he gives fish away and he gave $10 away to me when I won the big Tog pool .


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

sam843 said:


> Henry is so generous he gives fish away and he gave $10 away to me when I won the big Tog pool .


Damb internet stalkers....


----------

